# Turkey Shoot's



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Just wondering how many of you go to turkey shoots in the fall and winter.
i would like to know of some in central ohio if anyone can help. I know there is one in pataskla and alexandra but i would like to go to some others.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I like going to them from time to time. I've been to the one by the Hamilton/Cinci area last year or 2. I've been to some others but its been a few years ago and I have been to the Pataskala but I dont remember how to get there its been so long ago. Always seemed to have a lot of people.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Lodi Ohio, First shot at 12:00 noon.
Most of the Issic Walton chapters hold shoots also.
Medina and Lorain are shooting now as well as Lodi.
No sleeved guns aloud.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never heard of this. What is a turkey shoot and how does it work?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

A turkey shoot is where you shoot at a target at I do believe its 40 ft and the one that has a BB closest to the bulls eye wins.Your prizes our bacon , ham , money ,turkeys .ETC. Each shot you shoot usually cost $2.00. Lodi is a good one to go to...........Rich


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

there at grange halls and places like that.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They put a turkey in a steel box with only it's head sticking out.  The person that shot the head off the bird got to keep it.  This was done with muzzle loaders at 100 yards, standing, no rest. If the birds were being used up too fast, the range was increased.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

thats how they do it in mexico not ohio.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

so basicly you just take a shot gun and shoot a target at 40? wouldn't most people just blow the bull away? Then who wins if you both hit it?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

The target has cross hairs in the middle for a bulls eye.They measure to see who is closer. If its a tie they have the 2 reshoot..............Rich


----------

